# Carroll County Hunting



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone know of any public hunting within less than an hour's drive from Atwood Lake area?


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

There is public hunting at atwood lake. Then their is some near bolivar dam. There is also some near beach city. I hunt all of these areas and seen some real nice bucks at both of these areas the past few yrs just never got a shot. I always see them when im bowhunting. The best way to find them is to go ohiodnr.com and they have a page where u can get maps.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I found a map titled Beach City, but none for Atwood or Bolivar.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

For atwoods map u have to go under lakes. The public hunting areas on that map r in green its the mwcd land. For bolivar its on both sides of the spillway road down to wear it T's at the landfill, when u get there make a left and go out that road and u will see signs on ur left that is all public, when u get to the Y in the road stay left and then follow that out all of the land on ur left is public. this area is known as dueber extension or bolivar area. u will see the yellow public hunting signs. Good luck there is alot of deer in beach city, atwood, and bolivar. I have seen some big bucks in there. just never able to get a shot YET.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

There's hunting right across the lake from ya . Look along 542, public land that smart animals use every day. Look on 164 between new hagerstown and perrysville on the left. Lots of wildlife , sometimes overlooked, somtimes over hunted. Definately worth knowing about.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Down around Lesville there is also public ground back in the area of Levitsville(sp) and Wakonda church camp off rt39 towards Petersburg landing. I've done that area during bow and didn't see many other hunters. I stopped the year the area owner clear cut the woods against the public land. That might of been a mistake on my part but I could not believe the woods was gone. Sure suprised me.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Look up the office number for James Brothers oil company and they will give you directions to the office for a permission slip for hunting n fishing. Many areas around where they allow hunting. I often just take a drive and when i see likely looking land, I will start investigating ownership and ask for permission. 
..
Huntinbull


----------

